# Luna’s first AKC conformation show



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

We got back from our first shows late last night! Holy cow my head is swimming from all that happened during the two days that we were there. I suppose I will just give a little recap because I know there were some people here who wanted a show update.

Warning as I was typing this it really turned into a book. It is extremely long. So probably most wont care to read it but there are pictures attached if you would like to see!

Our “journey” started on Thursday morning when I had to groom and bathe Luna and get everything packed. We then drove to Las Vegas and arrived in the afternoon. There was not enough reserved grooming at this show so we had to get there early to stake out some grooming spots. Luckily we had a friend there who arrived before us and saved a large area for poodle people. The grooming was outside though - in a park swimming with homeless people. So we were so scared to leave things there besides our canopy and tables. So both days we had to load and unload everything which was a major pain. I forgot to mention we were with my breeder and Luna’s littermate and her owner. So we had a LOT of stuff. The hotel we stayed at was pet friendly and very nice! However I was allergic to something in our hotel room which made it difficult to sleep.

On Friday we had a VERY LONG DAY. We had to wake up at 5 am, prep ourselves and the dogs and get to the show site before 7 am. We had a sweepstakes (fun practice show for puppies) show at 9 am, and were so rushed trying to get both of the dogs ready to show within 2 hours. Honestly I wasn’t prepared for all of the work pre and post show. It was brutal. And I wasn’t even the one doing it! My amazing breeder is the one who got our girls ready for the ring!!

So the sweepstakes was actually the highlight of the entire show for me. I adored it! The judge was one of the nicest people I have ever met at a show. He was very thorough in his exam. In our class was Luna, her sister Juniper, and a young red puppy. Luna was so naughty, especially on the down and back (she always is at practice too haha!!) but the judge loved her. So we won our class and then had to go back in against all of the puppies in the sweepstakes who had won their classes - both male and female. There were 5 of us in the ring including Luna and we were in the middle of the line up. Imagine my surprise when we WON over all of those puppies (some were even in a Continental clip because they were older) So we got best standard puppy in match, and because no toys or minis were entered in the sweepstakes we also got best puppy in match!! Unfortunately they didn’t have any ribbons for that - which is really kind of a bummer. But we did win some cash! (Never thought I would be able to say that I won money at a dog show lol!!) and a poodle club of Las Vegas towel. The match judge remained a ring steward for the later shows and I got to chat with him quite a bit through the rest of the day. I am so grateful for that win and for meeting him. One of the pictures is of Luna and I with the amazing match judge!

Then it was back to the grooming spot and we only had about 45 mins to work on them again before the first actual show started. This show in our puppy class we won again (over Luna’s sister and the red puppy) That meant I had to keep Luna looking really nice because she had to go back in the ring for winners. But there were so so many class bitches entered (like 16) so the judging took forever and it was hard to keep standing there. Somehow we did it though. No love in winners ring, I think there were 7-8 other bitches in the ring with us, many of whom were on popular professional handlers.

Then we were waiting around watching to see who would win best of variety, and after that all of a sudden my number was called back in the ring. They were doing a best puppy in show competition, that We didn’t even realize! So I went back in with two other winning puppies, both on the two biggest handlers there, and WE WON so that was a good win also. So we got best standard puppy in show. I don’t think they had a ribbon for that either sadly. We then went back to our grooming set up. Then someone realized I might have to go back in the ring for beat puppy in specialty show. So Luna and I ran back in there and found out that yes we did have to go back in! So we went in against the winning toy puppy and the winning mini puppy and WON again!! So we received a rosette and a towel for best puppy in specialty show! It was so fun. 

After that we only had about half an hour before the second show started. We fixed them up and were back in the ring again. We again won our class but that is all the love we got from this judge. We did not get anything in the winners ring, and did not get best puppy. We were so so so exhausted by this point, so I’m not surprised.

The next day we didn’t have to be there quite so early but we still woke up early because dogs had to potty. After unloading our stuff our breeder went to work grooming the girls. Luna’s sister really needed a full trim up so she spent most of the time working on that. Luna had had a couple more trims leading up to the show so she didn’t need a trim quite as much as her sissy did. By the time she started working on Luna’s spray up, we really should have been ringside though. So by the time we got in the building we were very flustered, because we were due in the ring 2-3 mins after we walked in. I didn’t get a good chance to watch the judge, or scope everything out. Who knows if that played into the results, but we got second place in our class. 

Her sister got first place and the red puppy got third. I was pretty disappointed, but very happy for her sister and her owner handler (it was also her first show). Her sister then had to go in for winners and she took Reserve Winners Bitch to the 5 point major!! So exciting for her, but it made me feel so bad that we couldn’t achieve that honor when we had the opportunity to do so twice the day before. So it was kind of bittersweet for us. We learned how to do mane line washes and then take down everything and get out. We didn’t leave the show site until about 7 pm. It is so true that poodle people are usually some of the first to arrive and the last to leave.

So here were some of my thoughts and observations about our first poodle conformation show.

Yes, it is extremely political. I watched judges make some extremely crazy calls, in the name of politics. It was rather disappointing actually. I mean I expected some of that but I didn’t expect some of the blatantly obvious political calls.

It was very very hard work and difficult. Honestly I don’t know how poodle people do this. The three of us people and 2 poodles were in a nice roomy minivan, with seats taken out to make room for stuff, and it was JAM PACKED FULL with all of the supplies that we needed. Dryers, generator, canopy, sand bags, grooming tables, stools, grooming supplies, wheeled carts, our clothing and regular supplies, dog food and care supplies, water and snacks... seriously sooo much stuff.

Another thing is that we are very dependent on our breeder right now. I mean very. She knows how to do everything, and we know hardly anything. It is very daunting. All the work and everything that goes into it.

It is also hard on us and the dogs. We didn’t really have time to eat ourselves almost all day every day. And our poor puppies were so worn out. After the spray ups they can’t just waltz around, they have to stay still and standing to look nice. It is difficult.

One fun thing is all of the learning we did and all of the amazing fun poodle people that we met. That almost made all the hard times worth it!

All that said I think we will stick this out, at least for the rest of the summer, and see what happens. If we go all summer without getting any points, I will re evaluate and decide whether or not we want to keep showing.

Okay if you made it through this novel, I am amazed. I know most people won’t care about reading this stuff but I hope that if anyone is interested in showing you learned something.

I will attach a few pictures but my phone died early on the first day, and on the second day my phone started malfunctioning and saying that the storage was full even though it wasn’t. It would let me take any pics or videos. So I was very frustrated. But enjoy the ones I do have. I am hoping that some people who were ringside may send me some pictures or videos later on.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Congratulations! You and Luna both look beautiful!

This was certainly a wild beginning - that was a much more complicated show than most. I'll bet you never imagined how busy a specialty show is!

Showing poodles is certainly more difficult than other breeds (other than terriers). That's why my second breed was whippets - they are wash-and-wear dogs!

Hang in there! You certainly are off to a good start.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you so much Johanna! That means a whole lot coming from you! Yes! I have been in the ring a handful of times in my life - on papillons and a parson russell. The difference in prep and work is astounding. I knew poodles would be hard, I really did. I just didn’t know that they would be THIS hard. And yes the specialty show was insane. We were at the show before 7 am and left after 6 pm, exhausted, hot and starving. I had never been to a specialty show before, it was a wild ride.

The next show we will be going to has a non sporting specialty the first day, with two shows, and possibly sweepstakes - I need to double check. But I am already starting to dread it a little bit, knowing what we are in for.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations Team Luna - you have made a great start. Luna is beautiful and I enjoyed the story (I am not a show person, just have a companion dog) - what work!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you so much Astas mom! You are a trooper for making it through all of that reading! 

I completely forgot to mention something that happened in between the two specialty shows. We were running really fast back to our grooming area - fast so that Luna’s feet wouldn’t have to be on the hot pavement for long. The sidewalk was slanted, a whole lot where it connected to the pavement. You can guess, I tripped and biffed it SO HARD. Almost did a flip on the sidewalk. Destroyed my pantyhose, scraped up a wrist, but thankfully nothing happened to Luna, and my suit was just fine. I just had to go without pantyhose for the rest of the shows - I will bring many more pairs next time!! I am super thankful it didn’t happen in the ring and was outside of the building away from most of the people!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

CONGATULATIONS!!!! You and Luna look beautiful! ( I adore the picture of you both smiling!) It certainly sounds like you had a very busy and productive first show and it looks like you are really going to to do well this summer! GO TEAM LUNA!!!!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations to you and Luna. You are a brave soul to show conformation with a poodle. I had to empathize with you about being allergic to something in the hotel room. When we were bringing our pups and stayed in Vegas, we had everything, and everyone unloaded when I noticed that my socks were wet. The first thing I thought was that one of the four dogs had an accident but, then I realized that the air conditioner was leaking water all over the carpet. Having absolutely no desire to pack up and move to another room, we opted to have them bring us towels. They brought a cartload of towels and we covered the wet area. I was so happy that none of our dogs were responsible for the wet carpet! Here's one of the few photos I got in Vegas. My daughter was not into posing in 105 degree sunshine.


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Congratulations to you and Luna! I love the first pic of you two. I am exhausted just reading your post! I can't imagine showing, so I salute to the hardworking breeders and owners who does. Esp with a poodle!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Congratulations on your wins and all the hardwork ! Luna looks beautiful, and so do you !

I would never have the courage to show a poodle. Wayyyy too much work for me! I also think it’s a pain for the dog and I feel sorry for them when their owners show them for too long. I think your plan sounds terrific, and I wouldn’t be surprised if Luna got her championship in the next months.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats to you both and thanks for the detailed update! You both looked absolutely gorgeous. I enjoyed reading it all, but I really don't know how all you owner/handlers do it. So much work. I really respect you for giving it a whirl.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! You and Luna both look lovely and poised. It is a hectic world for sure. Your narrative really conveys the feel of it all.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Such a wonderful, detailed account of the show! Anyone considering getting into showing and breeding poodles should read this first! I'm so proud of you and Luna. Both among the most beautiful souls of PF


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

zooeysmom I agree that the detailed accounts of how hectic and stressful showing can be should be required reading for those thinking of it. For myself although Javelin is certainly a conformation contender worthy dog I don't think I could have ever dealt with all the craziness of conformation. Doing obedience, rally and the like is enough to deal with in terms of getting there early enough to like where you set up and keeping track of where and when you arexpected to be ready to go. Add doing the coat for show on top of that and I would be driven to heavy drinking. My hat's off to those of you who do it!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I was exhausted just reading that. I'm so glad Luna did well, though. I can't imagine caring for a show coat, let alone showing. You amaze me.


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Your story was not a bit too long - I totally enjoyed reading all the details. I cannot begin to imagine going through all of that in order to show a dog, especially with a young child at home! My hat's off to you for all your energy.  Luna is such a beautiful girl - it's hard for me to imagine that she didn't win everything. Her momma is a very pretty girl, too!  Please continue to share your adventures with us - I promise I'll happily read every word!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh my goodness it totally made my day to get on here and see all of these sweet replies! We are still recovering from our long weekend. Luna has done very little but sleep over the last two days, and I have just been wishing that I was sleeping lol!

Seriously thank you to all of you - Mollymuima, Charmed, Asuk, Dechi, Galofpink, Lily cd re, Zooeysmom, Click-n-treat, and Lizzysmom! All of your responses warmed my heart. I finally watched some of the videos that were taken on my phone before it died on the first day - so mostly just the sweepstakes. I put a video clip on Instagram of the moments leading up to our win against the other class winning puppies. That was definitely one of the best times of the weekend. Here is the link to that if anyone would like to watch: https://instagram.com/p/BhFPf2jhVjO/

I will also post some screen shots of the moments that she was actually stacked. If you watch the video above you may see a bit of her naughtiness, but watching some of the other videos I am actually shocked we got anything because of how wiggly and naughty she was being. It actually makes me laugh now even though I was so stressed about it in the ring! Two people supposedly videoed every time we went in the ring, so if I ever get ahold of more videos I will keep posting things from the show here.

The photos with the other white puppy (Luna’s sister) and the red puppy were from the first real show - puppy bitch 6-9 month class. I am wearing the bluish purple suit, so that she how you can tell which one is Luna haha. The photos with several other dogs are from the sweepstakes winners ring. Keep in mind that these were moments that she looked good. There were plenty of moments that we looked like newbies hahaha. Plus a picture of our winnings on Friday. Oh and there is a picture of Luna doing what she has done since we got home haha!


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Jeez, a couple of those women are very underdressed for the event! You nailed the look.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I really enjoyed reading your show report! Well done! I can image the stressful and complicated logistics behind the show ring. You look very poised and professional. Luna is gorgeous. Obviously, she turned some heads in the ring and is off to a great start. I’m sure you and your breeder/mentor will work even more smoothly together as you do more shows. Somebody pack some apples and sandwiches. I’m cheering for ya’ll from Houston!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

You and Luna made a lovely picture. You kept her happy and that is so very, very important! 

The portrait of Luna's head is exquisite - you should have it made into a large picture and frame it!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

zooeysmom said:


> Jeez, a couple of those women are very underdressed for the event! You nailed the look.


Thank you ZM - I am very lucky that I can fit into my breeders clothing ?

Mfmst Thank you so much! The sandwiches are a great idea. Peanut butter so we won’t need a cooler!

Johanna - Are you talking about the picture of me holding her face with her hair sprayed up? That was right before we left to go to sweepstakes. I wish I had taken a picture of her face without my hand holding her muzzle. I was just too scared to let go because I was worried that she would go crazy and mess up her spray up right away before we even got in the building. At the next show I will have to get one. My breeder can do very beautiful spray ups - this month I will practice before every bath and see if I can improve a bit.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mfmst is right to take food along. The food at venues is often pretty awful and who wants a belly ache when you already have a tummy full of butterflies? I always take food with me to shows (sandwiches, salads with meat, yogurts, power bar type stuff and fruit). I always have a cooler for the dogs' food anyway.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It's wonderful to read what it's like to go through showing your dog in conformation. I will never partake in that sport but I can get a vicarious experience reading about yours. 

I'm thrilled with how well you and Luna did.


----------



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

Congratulations on your fantastic puppy wins. Owner handling a poodle is a bit harder than other breeds, as you stated the prep time between a poodle and the papillon is so different. I enjoyed your video, Luna moved very nicely and seemed a bit more together than many of the others she was competing against. You need to really consider keeping up this venture. Showing poodles is very rewarding, it is especially exciting when an owner handler walks away with the points!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

You both handled yourselves wonderfully, and what a huge experience crammed into a short time! Congratulations on everything, including your choice of breeder. You're also both very beautiful. That blue suit was a great choice.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

You and Luna look amazing, I enjoyed all the pics and video and a very interesting read. Well done!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you Skylar, Farleysd, Streetcar, and Caddy! I got a few more photos today to post. And hope to have a few additional video clips to post at some point. I am just going to put them all here so that they are all together! Sorry for the picture overload.

The first picture shows us next to a very prominent handler, and that black puppy was winners dog (got a major points win) from the same judge who is judging us in this photo. We were in the ring for the best puppy in show competition which we ended up winning. So that is kind of neat that the judge actually liked Luna better than his winners dog ?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

WOW! I have not been on pf for quite some time but your photos are absolutely GORGEOUS!! You are absolutely stunning!! Your spoo is immaculate! You guys have such a beautiful smile and your spoo looks so happy with you. Congrats on the show!! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Snow thank you so much, you are so so sweet. It’s good to see you back! I had expected all the Luna complements, but not any on myself - haha it is so kind of all of you. Truth is that I hate getting dressed up. I wear sweats and t shirts every day and usually braid or bun my hair. My breeder was very kind to let me use her suits and she even did my hair for me! Lol that right there is dedication!! Anyone thinking of getting a show puppy - try your hardest to find a breeder who will be just like mine. One who isn’t afraid to do your hair for you at 5 am in the hotel room before heading off to the show!


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

First of all, a great big Congratulations! That show in Las Vegas was real competition. These shows are so exhausting I know. I've been traveling with my breeder (mentor) and now the gal who is specializing my Beagle, for a little over a year. There is basically no time for food or sleep just packing, loading, unloading, rushing around. Each time I come home so exhausted I am not sure I can do it again. A couple months ago I know of someone who forgot one of their dogs at home. Each show I learn a little more and feel a little more confident. I don't show Star, but I have been asked to take a couple dogs in for winners. I was elated when I won, and it wasn't even my dog. I can't wait to hear more. You had an incredibly successful show and you looked of so good.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Congrats! I have been enjoying your pics on Instagram but somehow missed this thread here. Luna is just so gorgeous and you make an excellent team!


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you West U and Muggles! You are both so sweet! I am so happy to have some people here on this forum who know exactly what it is like to attend a show. And for the rest of you many you can live vicariously through our journey and maybe you will decide that showing isn’t the path for you - or maybe you will decide that it is! All I can say is that my biggest piece of advice for anyone even thinking of getting a show prospect and doing owner handling is that you NEED a mentor. No question about it, if you don’t have a mentor, it will be just way too much to start from scratch with a show poodle. I feel like it is so much as it is and I have an amazing mentor. I do hope that as we attend more shows it gets easier instead of harder ?


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Here is one of our official win pictures from the Las Vegas poodle club specialty. Mr. Lawrence Terricone awarded us best puppy in specialty show and Mr. Tomm Dedini gave us best puppy in sweepstakes. A huge thank you to both of them for recognizing Luna despite her naughtiness and my cluelessness lol!


----------

